# 20g Natural aquarium setup



## amagad (Jan 6, 2013)

Please post your comments or concerns.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Your tank looks very nice, but a few of the fish I see are going to need an upgrade. That eel (fire eel?) you have will get huge and a 20g is not sufficent. Also the angels would eventually need an upgrade as well.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

My guess is a peacock eel, but same thing, stool needs a bigger tank. Looks good.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

beautiful tank! Thanx for sharing! (I also have two big angels in a 20; it may not be as big as would be ideal, and Lord knows I would love a great big giant tank, but they are doing fine. Had two angels in a 20 tall once who grew as big as dessert plates and bred like bunnies! )


----------



## amagad (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Thought about the need to upgrade. I actually downgraded from a 37 to a 20 after increased paranoia of the quality in marineland aquariums. When the time has come and the fish are a bit bigger. Ill invest in a higher quality and larger aquarium.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

amagad said:


> Thanks for the input. Thought about the need to upgrade. I actually downgraded from a 37 to a 20 after increased paranoia of the quality in marineland aquariums. When the time has come and the fish are a bit bigger. Ill invest in a higher quality and larger aquarium.


Do elaborate about marineland aquariums and your paranoia. With how many people are in this hobby, every now and then you're sure to see a few bad tanks. And people religiously posting about them. My 125 is a marineland, I had a 20g long that was a marineland. My mother bought and I setup a 10g marineland that the dog broke. Long story short, 200 pound great dane. 

I can only be paranoid of glasscages aquariums after seeing their stuff and how they manufacture their tanks. Seen really really bad stuff from them.


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

''¡Beautiful simple appearance! Love the moss ball it is adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

